# Keep your fingers crossed



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

= I should be back tomorrow in the evening with this little cutie!!! Hopefully I will get to meet Kim (KAB) tomorrow also. Here is a collage I made of the little guy and is the my wallpaper on my laptop. Isn't he a doll! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

[attachment=40559:babyboy2.jpg]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

How exciting! He looks so fluffy and cute.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Oh YES, Little Ricky is adorable :wub: 

I can't wait for the stories, of Lucky Little Ricky :chili: 

And lucky YOU, he is amazing. :rockon:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, he is just darling. Hope all goes well with picking him up.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maggie, I'm so happy and excited for you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait to see pics once he's home with you and the gang. He's such a little doll, you're so lucky!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sooooo looking forward to that little guy. he has found a wonderful mommy and daddy, we'll see how Cody and Mia like him  have a safe trip Maggie


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Yay!! I'm so excited for you! Don't forget to post lots of pictures tomorrow! Hope everything goes well


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: 

I'm so excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My goodness you are going to have a full house. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I wish you a safe trip and wonderful life with your cute little fluffbutt!!!! He is a keeper!!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope that you have a safe trip, Maggie!!!! Ricky is a cutie!!! :wub: Take lots of pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SO HAPPY FOR HIM AND YOU :wub: :wub: HE IS A CUTIE .


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a DARLING :wub: . Sarah


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 
I hope everything goes well and I can't wait to see an update about little Ricky.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Maggie, he's a cutiepie & a lucky little boy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WHAT!? Maggie, you're getting him??? :two thumbs up: I must have missed something....

What a wonderful day!!!! :chili: :chili: Oh, I can't wait - oh geez, you're right, I hope the weather holds out!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I haven't been on in a few days. I was wondering if you had posted about Little Ricky. I am so sorry I was not able to come with Kim and Ricky to the airport today. I am glad the weather wasn't too bad. We have gotten over 7 inches in the last two days and it is a mess around here.

I look forward to seeing the new pictures. All the ones so far have been at my house.


----------

